# Off BC pill now...IBS worse!?



## Rusalka (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all! New here, but sadly _not_ new to IBS!My story: been on hormonal BCPs for 4 years. Just went off them 2 months ago because the side effects were unbearable: rashes, headaches, mood swings, loss of libido..you name it, I had it.I should note that I was diagnosed with IBS during my pill use, though: one year ago. However I had a "nervous stomach" since I was a kid so I doubt the pill brought it on, but maybe it made it worse?Anyway, since stopping the pill I have had some annoying symptoms and I don't know whether to bug my primary care doc... or a gyne!I have been experiencing off and on cramping before my PMS week that is sort of random. Ovulation "mittelschmerz" pains are definitely noticeable . I also feel a sort of "fullness" once in a while, but it's more annoying than painful. Sometimes these cramps occur in different spots in the pelvic region. I can't pinpoint ONE specific point on me where annoyance occurs..it's seemingly everywhere below the belt!I had a seeeeriously bad bout of IBS-D 2 days ago, and since that awful episode, I feel more of that fullness I mentioned and occasional lower pelvic cramping,too! I also had been taking probiotics. So it's frustrating,to say the very least..when I am not sure if this is IBS driving me nuts or good ol' hormones..or BOTH! I knew if anyone would understand or have a similar story, it would be one of you. Help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS and BCP is a mixed bag.Some people do better with the BCP regulating the hormones and some do worse. If going on can cause anything from "much better to much worse" it stands to reason going off them can also go from "much better to much worse".


----------



## luckotheirish (Jul 16, 2009)

I just stopped taking my bcp yesterday, so we will see how it effects my ibs-d. i'm hoping for the better since i've only been on the pill for 2 years, and that is about how long i've been suffering with ibs. i do know my dh will appreciate me more since i know they made me more moody!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I have just changed the contraceptives I was taking. I suspected them of giving me this IBS problem and I might have been correct. One day after taking the new pills with a much smaller amount of hormones, my IBS seems gone!!! No gas in the morning, no D, no cramps....nothing. I went to the bathroom when I woke up as I was used to have a bowel movement 2 minutes after opening my eyes (which was a lot of times D or something close) and now nothing. I am fine....and happy! These new pills came with a big brochure in which they explain that BCP can give you D. At least these ones are honest! It is certain as far as I know that when you stop BCP you will get some side effects as well, as your body will try to adjust to the new situation. But it is also possible that after a while your body will learn how to cope with this new situation and the symptoms will stop. I think you should give yourself some time and most of all....do NOT worry about it. I noticed that a big part of my IBS problem was worrying about it....what the next morning will be like, when the next horrible bloating and gas explosion will come and so on!Think it is better to be off the pill than on the pill to be honest. Feeding yourself with hormones is never a good idea. That's why I am saying ... give yourself some time and see how your body reacts. You might end up feeling better without BCP! The pains might not come from the IBS problem but from your ovaries that react to the new change in the hormone levels. I think first doctor you should speak with would be a gynecologist. Good luck and hope you'll feel better soon


----------

